# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Amoeba, soft robot courier, Amoeba Energy Co., Ltd., Fujisawa City, Kanagawa, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Amoeba Energy Co., Ltd.

en.amoebaenergy.com/product

----------


## Airicist

AMOEBA ENERGY's Slide Show presented at ICRA2019

May 23, 2019




> Amoeba Energy Co., Ltd. is a Tokyo-based robot company established in 2018

----------


## Airicist

Amoeba Energy

Apr 26, 2020




> - Right so hi guys. It's Philip English, 2019 iREX. And we're here at another stand and this is quite an interesting stand. This looks set out to be like this soft robotics. So, I'll get the gentleman to introduce himself and tell us a little bit more about the company. So what's your name sir?
> 
> - Masashi Aono, I'm CEO of Amoeba Energy.
> 
> - All right, fantastic. And can you give us an overview of your product really.
> 
> - Yes so we are creating a soft robot. The robot made of the soft material, and in this case we are using the rubber foam for the track. So that this robot can climb up, climb down the stairs with arbitrary, you know defense types of steps. 'cause the soft material changes their shapes. So even though there are many irregularities this robot doesn't care.
> 
> - It doesn't care. And the idea is this for to be an external robot to go outside--
> ...

----------

